# محتاج نصيحه



## محامى مصرى (22 يونيو 2011)

لو حبيت اقرء الانجيل ابدا من حاجه
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 يونيو 2011)

إنجيل متى الإصحاحات 5 و6 و7 ، فيهم جوهر الحياة والمبادئ المسيحية


----------



## أَمَة (22 يونيو 2011)

اليك يا أخي رابط انجيل متى يمكنك أن تختار الأصحاحات التي ذكرها الأخ المبارك *مكرم*:

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible//Matthew/


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 يونيو 2011)

لو حبيت تقراء الانجيل ابداء من انجيل متى اول اصحاح
وعلى فكرة انت لازم تطلب ارشاد الروح القدوس اولا
وتقول له يا رب هتخلينى اقراء ايه اليوم
الرب معك


----------



## esambraveheart (22 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> إنجيل متى الإصحاحات 5 و6 و7 ، فيهم جوهر الحياة والمبادئ المسيحية



*و بالاضافة للاصحاحات المذكوره في مشاركة الاخ مكرم انصحك بقراءة باقي اصحاحات انجيل متي بالاخص و كذلك رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل روميه.​*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2011)

*في رأيي أن تبدأ أخي الحبيب من بداية العهد الجديد أي من انجيل متى ، والسير بالتسلسل .*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (22 يونيو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> لو حبيت اقرء الانجيل ابدا من حاجه
> ​



كما قال لك الاخوه اخى من اين تبدا فى قراءه الكتاب المقدس

لكنى اضيف شى مهم 

هو ان تفتح قلبك بصدق وااخلاص لرب السموات والارض وتطلب منه ان ينور قلبك وعقلك وان تنقى ذهنك من اى فكر سابق او عتيق 
المهم ان يكون لديك الرغبه الصادقه لمعرفه الحق والحقيقه وانا واثق انك لو صادق فى طلبك سوف يرشدك الروح القدس لمعرفه النور الحقيقى وليس المزيف 
الرب يلمس قلبك وينور طريقك
امين


----------



## محامى مصرى (23 يونيو 2011)

يعنى ايه يرشدنى الروح القدس
اللى هو جبريل تقصدوا​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 يونيو 2011)

لا ، الروح القدس هو روح الله القدوس ، هو حياة الله

الله يعمل بروحه القدوس فينا ، ليرشدنا للحق


----------



## esambraveheart (23 يونيو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> يعنى ايه يرشدنى الروح القدس​
> 
> 
> اللى هو جبريل تقصدوا


 
*اخي*

*ان كنت حقا تطلب التعرف الي المسيح فلتتعرف اليه من خلال تعاليمه هو *

*جِبْرَائِيل وليس **جبريل هو ملاك مخلوق*
*أما ال**روح القدوس فهو الاقنوم الثالث في الثالوث الأقدس : *
*واحد في الجوهر مع الآب والإبن = أله واحد*
*عمل الروح القدس في النفوس هو عمل الله نفسه و ليس عمل أي ملاك *​


----------



## محامى مصرى (23 يونيو 2011)

مش فاهم كلامك​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 يونيو 2011)

فى أى جزئية ؟

هل بخصوص الروح القدس !!

إن كان كذلك ، فمفهوم سيادتك عنه - الموروث مما عندك - ليس هو كما فى المسيحية

فتعبير : الروح القدس ، لا يخص أى مخلوق من المخلوقات ، لأنه يعنى الشيئ المطلق ، وهو لا يمكن أن يختص بغير الله وحده

فيمكن أن تقول : روح مقدس ، هكذا بطريقة محدودة ، فيكون متعلقاً بأحد المخلوقات 

ولكن تعبير : الروح القدس ، فلا يمكن إطلاقه إلاَّ على الروح الأسمى المنفرد وعلى وجه الإطلاق ، أى روح الله القدوس


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (23 يونيو 2011)

أفضل شيء أن تبدأ من إنجيل يوحنا


----------



## محامى مصرى (25 يونيو 2011)

التضحية قال:


> أفضل شيء أن تبدأ من إنجيل يوحنا


 
ليه انجيل يوحنا بالذات​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 يونيو 2011)

موضوع من أين أبدأ ، يختلف من شخص لآخر

فمثلاً إنجيل يوحنا ، يركز على لاهوت المسيح ، ولذلك فإنه عميق المعانى جداً (بالرغم من أن مهنة كاتبه كانت صياد سمك ، مما يدل على أنه تعلم من الله وليس البشر) ، ولذلك يحبه الذين يفضلون العمق والتعمق

ولكننا - بوجه عام - نقترح التسلسل كما وضعته الكنيسة ، لأنها فعلت ذلك بإرشاد الروح القدس أيضاً

فإنجيل متى يوضح التعاليم الأساسية ، مثل المذكورة فى إصحاحات 5و 6 و7 .
وبالتالى فإنه المدخل الأسهل للغالبية العظمى من الناس

ولكن لسيادتك حرية التقليب فى الإنجيل ، والقراءة كيفما تحب ، مع الصلاة لكى يرشدك الله 

ولكن يجب وجود مرشد روحى ، لأنك قد تقرأ عبارة ، بدون علمبباقى الإنجيل ، فتظن أن المقصود بها شيئ آخر غير حقيقته

فتكوين الفكرة الشاملة ضرورة قصوى ، قبل إعتبار أنك فهمت شيئاً ، أياً كان ، إلى درجة أن المسيحى الذى يقرأ بهذا الإسلوب الإستقطاعى للآيات ، يصل فى عدم الفهم إلى حد إفتعال البدع

فالإنجيل كتاب متكامل ، لا تؤخذ أجزاءه منفصلة عن السياق العام لها ، ولا عن المعنى المتكامل للإنجيل كله

وأبسط الأجزاء هى الأناجيل ، ولذلك وُضعت فى المقدمة ، وأسهلها هو إنجيل متى ، لذلك وُضع أولها


----------



## محامى مصرى (25 يونيو 2011)

مرشد روحى ازاى يعنى 
ادعى لربنا مثلا ولا ايه​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 يونيو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> مرشد روحى ازاى يعنى
> ادعى لربنا مثلا ولا ايه​



الحقيقة أنا لا أريد أن أحملك فوق طاقتك

ولكن تعبير مرشد روحى عندنا يعنى أب الإعتراف ، أو شخص على مستوى روحانى عالى ، تسترشد به

ولكن فى حالتك ، لا أعلم ظروفك ، ولذلك فإفعل ما تقدر عليه ، وليكن إخوتك هنا هم المرشد ، ما دامت ظروفك لا تسمح بذلك


----------



## محامى مصرى (25 يونيو 2011)

ممكن استاذ مكرم تكون المرشد الروحى​


----------



## جاهل الطريق (26 يونيو 2011)

سأقرأه لأول مرة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يونيو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> ممكن استاذ مكرم تكون المرشد الروحى​



ألف شكر أخى على ثقتك الغالية

ولكننا كلنا هنا إخوة ونحن جميعاً تحت أمرك


----------



## محامى مصرى (3 يوليو 2011)

ok  متى نتقابل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 يوليو 2011)

قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة والحياة.من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا. يو 11: 25

ثم قال لي قد تم.انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية.انا اعطى العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا. رؤ 21: 6​


----------



## محامى مصرى (3 يوليو 2011)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة والحياة.من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا. يو 11: 25​
> 
> 
> ثم قال لي قد تم.انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية.انا اعطى العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا. رؤ 21: 6​


 
شكرا شكرا​


----------



## محامى مصرى (3 يوليو 2011)

استاذ مكرم انت فين 
مش عارف ابعتلك رساله خاصه​


----------



## Twin (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> ok متى نتقابل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


*تقابل مين ؟*
*المنتدي هنا للتواصل وعلي العام ... مش للتعارف وللمقابلات الشخصية*​


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

طيب ماهو لازم حد اقابله علشان يكلمنى عن المسيح​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> استاذ مكرم انت فين
> مش عارف ابعتلك رساله خاصه​



أهلاً وسهلاً بك

إحنا كلنا تحت أمرك

ولكن مع الأسف أنا لست على مستوى إنى أكون مرشد كما كنت سيادتك طلبت فى مشاركة سابقة

ولكننا كلنا هنا تحت أمرك ، فما ينقص منى يكمله بقية إخوتنا هنا

وربنا يكون معاك وهو إللى يسندك ويرشدك بما يفوق العقل


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

والحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 يوليو 2011)

الاناجيل الاربعة كلها جميلة جدا


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الاناجيل الاربعة كلها جميلة جدا


 قريتها ولا فاهم حاجه 

بالنسبالى كلام عادى فى حجات مش قادر افهماها
يعنى هو العهد القديم ده بتاع اليهود ولا النصارى
حجات كتير مش عارف معناها
لو حضراتكم مش فاضيين ممكن اروح اشوف منتدى تانى عادى مش هازعل والله​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> قريتها ولا فاهم حاجه
> 
> بالنسبالى كلام عادى فى حجات مش قادر افهماها
> يعنى هو العهد القديم ده بتاع اليهود ولا النصارى
> ...



*يا أخ الكلام العادي ده إللي بتقول عليه غير أمم بحالها و رجعها لعبادة الإله الحقيقي مش الإله العربي الوثني ! 

بعدين مين النصارى دول ! ما في عندنا حد نصراني هنا 
إرجع لعصر رسولك و إبقى قابل نصارى براحتك بس دلوقت ما في نصارى ... إنقرضوا زمان ! 

بالنسبة للحاجات إللي مش فاهمها تقدر تفتح مواضيع في نفس القسم تسأل عنها 
مش هنزعل منك يعني نحن بالخدمة لكل محتاج ​*


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا أخ الكلام العادي ده إللي بتقول عليه غير أمم بحالها و رجعها لعبادة الإله الحقيقي مش الإله العربي الوثني ! *​
> 
> *بعدين مين النصارى دول ! ما في عندنا حد نصراني هنا *
> *إرجع لعصر رسولك و إبقى قابل نصارى براحتك بس دلوقت ما في نصارى ... إنقرضوا زمان ! *​
> ...


 
مهو انا عملت كده كل ما احط موضوع مش الاقيه
وكل ما اكتب مشاركه الاقيها اختفت
احتمال النت عندى فيه مشكله
اومال انتوا ايه مش نصارى برضه​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> مهو انا عملت كده كل ما احط موضوع مش الاقيه
> وكل ما اكتب مشاركه الاقيها اختفت
> احتمال النت عندى فيه مشكله
> اومال انتوا ايه مش نصارى برضه​



*لا نحن مش نصارى ! 
"وَدُعِيَ التَّلاَمِيذُ «مَسِيحِيينَ» فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ أَوَّلاً" (أع 26:11 )​*


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا نحن مش نصارى ! *
> 
> *"وَدُعِيَ التَّلاَمِيذُ «مَسِيحِيينَ» فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ أَوَّلاً" (أع 26:11 )*​


 
انا بقيت ولا فاهم حاجه عامل زى اللى راسه زى البطيخه 
يا ريتنى ما كنت دخلت النت من اصله ولا شوفت الكلام ده​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> انا بقيت ولا فاهم حاجه عامل زى اللى راسه زى البطيخه
> يا ريتنى ما كنت دخلت النت من اصله ولا شوفت الكلام ده​



*معلش دا بسبب الإسلام هو إللي مشوه تفكيرك عن المسيحية ! لا لوم عليك 
من أراد أن يفهم المسيحية يجب أن يبتعد عن أفكاره الإسلامية لأن الإسلام في باطنه جاء لمحاربة المسيحية​*


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *معلش دا بسبب الإسلام هو إللي مشوه تفكيرك عن المسيحية ! لا لوم عليك *
> 
> *من أراد أن يفهم المسيحية يجب أن يبتعد عن أفكاره الإسلامية لأن الإسلام في باطنه جاء لمحاربة المسيحية*​


 
كل ما افكر
الاقى حاجه تقولى هتخسر الدنيا والاخرة
هتموت كافر
عيسى نبى 
مش اله
دماغى خلاص​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> كل ما افكر
> الاقى حاجه تقولى هتخسر الدنيا والاخرة
> هتموت كافر
> عيسى نبى
> ...


*ما اهو لسة قيلك اخويا الحبيب*
*من ارد فهم المسييحية*
*فليبتعد عن افكار الاسلام*
*لان الاسلام جاء لمحاربة المسييحين*
*وبعدين انت لسة فى بداية الطريق*
*وافكار الاسلام هى الافكار التى وضعها*
*الشيطان اساس*
*ياريت متستعجلش فى فهمك *
*خليك واحدة واحدة*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> كل ما افكر
> الاقى حاجه تقولى هتخسر الدنيا والاخرة
> هتموت كافر
> عيسى نبى
> ...



*يا ريت تركز في ردي السابق 
إللي بيقولك كده دا صوت الشيطان إللي عايز يبعدك عن الحق !​*


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا ريت تركز في ردي السابق *
> 
> *إللي بيقولك كده دا صوت الشيطان إللي عايز يبعدك عن الحق !*​



والحل طلبت من الاستاذ مكرم نتقابل ونتكلم 
بس رفض ليه مش عارف​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> والحل طلبت من الاستاذ مكرم نتقابل ونتكلم
> بس رفض ليه مش عارف​


*
كيف يعني تتقابلوا ! موضوع المقابلة مش سهل أبدا و يشكل خطورة على الطرفين 
إللي محتاج يفهم بيفهم من الإنترنت و النقاش في المنتديات  
​*


----------



## صراحة (4 يوليو 2011)

طب ما هو الأستاذ اللي عمل الموضوع ده جديد في المنتدى ومكملش 50 مشاركة اشمعنا أنا يعني عايز الأدمن يرد لو سمحتو؟


----------



## صراحة (4 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> موضوع من أين أبدأ ، يختلف من شخص لآخر
> 
> فمثلاً إنجيل يوحنا ، يركز على لاهوت المسيح ، ولذلك فإنه عميق المعانى جداً (بالرغم من أن مهنة كاتبه كانت صياد سمك ، مما يدل على أنه تعلم من الله وليس البشر) ، ولذلك يحبه الذين يفضلون العمق والتعمق



ازاي يعني يكون صياد هو اللي كتب الانجيل؟ لأنك لم تقل مدونه يعني هو الل كتبه ازاي؟

من غير خناق أنا بسأل


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

صراحة قال:


> ازاي يعني يكون صياد هو اللي كتب الانجيل؟ لأنك لم تقل مدونه يعني هو الل كتبه ازاي؟
> 
> من غير خناق أنا بسأل


 
صراحه ممكن مش تبوظى الموضوع لو سمحتى

خليه سلس كده زى ما هو سلس
علشان خاطر النبى​


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *كيف يعني تتقابلوا ! موضوع المقابلة مش سهل أبدا و يشكل خطورة على الطرفين *
> *إللي محتاج يفهم بيفهم من الإنترنت و النقاش في المنتديات *​


 
خطورة ايه
اتنين اصحاب بيقابلوا بعض 
فيها ايه
ولا مع احترامى انتوا اخركم النت وخلاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> خطورة ايه
> اتنين اصحاب بيقابلوا بعض
> فيها ايه
> ولا مع احترامى انتوا اخركم النت وخلاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



*أخي الغالي كل العابرين في العالم ما تقابلوا مع مسيحيين أصليين بل بحثوا بأنفسهم في النت و الكتب المسيحية ووجدوا الخلاص في المسيح يسوع 
فمن يريد الخلاص يجري له سريعا أينما كان و يسلك كل الطرق المؤدية إليه دون حجج 
قلت لك سابقا النت مليء بالمواقع المسيحية التبشيرية و أولها منتدى الكنيسة 
فعليك بهذه المواقع إذا كنت باحثا حقيقيا ! 
​*


----------



## صراحة (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> صراحه ممكن مش تبوظى الموضوع لو سمحتى
> 
> خليه سلس كده زى ما هو سلس
> علشان خاطر النبى​




على فكرة أنا رجل مش بنت :act19:


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أخي الغالي كل العابرين في العالم ما تقابلوا مع مسيحيين أصليين بل بحثوا بأنفسهم في النت و الكتب المسيحية ووجدوا الخلاص في المسيح يسوع *
> *فمن يريد الخلاص يجري له سريعا أينما كان و يسلك كل الطرق المؤدية إليه دون حجج *
> *قلت لك سابقا النت مليء بالمواقع المسيحية التبشيرية و أولها منتدى الكنيسة *
> *فعليك بهذه المواقع إذا كنت باحثا حقيقيا ! *​


 
النت  ينفع يعنى
لازم شخص يكلمك وتكلميه علشان الفهم يكون افضل
طيب ممكن استمر معكم هنا حتى يحين الوقت المناسب​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> خطورة ايه
> اتنين اصحاب بيقابلوا بعض
> فيها ايه
> ولا مع احترامى انتوا اخركم النت وخلاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



لما تتعمق اكتر في المسيحية وعينيك تفتح علي اللي بيحصل في البلد هاتعرف خطورة ايه اللي بيتكلموا عليها أخواتي هنا


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

صراحة قال:


> على فكرة أنا رجل مش بنت :act19:


 طيب يا راجل مش تبوظ الموضوع​


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> لما تتعمق اكتر في المسيحية وعينيك تفتح علي اللي بيحصل في البلد هاتعرف خطورة ايه اللي بيتكلموا عليها أخواتي هنا


 
على فكرةمع الاحترام للجميع انا حتى لو دخلت كنيسه مش ممكن حد يشك فيه يعنى علشان الشكل​


----------



## صراحة (4 يوليو 2011)

طيب مش هابوظ الموضوع وأعلن انسحابي


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

صراحة قال:


> طيب مش هابوظ الموضوع وأعلن انسحابي


لا يا جميل  
ليه تنسحب انت منور
بس بلاش نقعد ننتقد بعض احنا هنا للفهم والعلم لا للمجادله ​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> على فكرةمع الاحترام للجميع انا حتى لو دخلت كنيسه مش ممكن حد يشك فيه يعنى علشان الشكل​



ايه شكلك شكل المسيحين يعني ،
هو المسيحين لهم شكل غير شكل المسلمين كلهم اولاد الله
وعلي فكرة أنا فعلا بدخل الكنيسة وأنا محجبة ومفيش أي مشكلة بس المقابلات هي اللي صعبة شوية


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> ايه شكلك شكل المسيحين يعني ،
> هو المسيحين لهم شكل غير شكل المسلمين كلهم اولاد الله
> وعلي فكرة أنا فعلا بدخل الكنيسة وأنا محجبة ومفيش أي مشكلة بس المقابلات هي اللي صعبة شوية


 
اه ليهم شكل غير المسلميبن
انا ناس كتير تشوفنى فى مواصلات او اماكن كتير وحتى فى الجامعه بيفكرونى مسيحى
حتى مرة واحد صاحبى فى الجامعه قالولوه انت ماشى مع المسيحى ده ليه
ها عندك اى اعتراض​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> النت  ينفع يعنى
> لازم شخص يكلمك وتكلميه علشان الفهم يكون افضل
> طيب ممكن استمر معكم هنا حتى يحين الوقت المناسب​



*طبعا ينفع تستمر و مرحب بكل أسئلتك هنا وستجد الرد عليها بإذن ربنا
وبعدها لو إقتنعت بالمسيحية تماما - وطبعا هذا الأمر يعود لك - يأتي دور ذهابك للكنيسة و هناك الأب الكاهن بيرشدك أكتر للمسيحية و يشدد إيمانك الأمر إللي بيهيأك لنوال سر المعمودية ​*


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> اه ليهم شكل غير المسلميبن
> انا ناس كتير تشوفنى فى مواصلات او اماكن كتير وحتى فى الجامعه بيفكرونى مسيحى
> حتى مرة واحد صاحبى فى الجامعه قالولوه انت ماشى مع المسيحى ده ليه
> ها عندك اى اعتراض​



لأ مفيش أي اعتراض وسوري لو كلامي كان فيه أي حاجة تزعلك واضح إنك زعلت مش عارفة من ايه بالظبط أنا مقصدش أي حاجة 
وعلي العموم أنا اسفة


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> لأ مفيش أي اعتراض وسوري لو كلامي كان فيه أي حاجة تزعلك واضح إنك زعلت مش عارفة من ايه بالظبط أنا مقصدش أي حاجة
> وعلي العموم أنا اسفة


 
لا عادى يا جميل​


----------



## wijdan (4 يوليو 2011)

طيب سؤال بعد ما قرأت العهد الجديد
حضرتك قرأت القرآن كم مره بحياتك

يعطيك العافيه
غرت منك
بزمناتي سالت هيك سؤال وماحد عبرني
فكروني بتلكك


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

wijdan قال:


> طيب سؤال بعد ما قرأت العهد الجديد
> حضرتك قرأت القرآن كم مره بحياتك
> 
> يعطيك العافيه
> ...


 
قرات القران كثير خالص
وبسمعه دايما
احنا عندنا محل ملابس وبابا مشغل اذاعه القران الكريم 24 ساعه
غرتى منى فى ايه بالظبط​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> على فكرةمع الاحترام للجميع انا حتى لو دخلت كنيسه مش ممكن حد يشك فيه يعنى علشان الشكل​



ياغالى الخوف مش من المسيحيين

ولو حتى واحدة محجبة ودخلت الكنيسة بيكون التعامل معها بكل إحترام مافيش مشكلة

إحنا بنعتبر الكنيسة بيت ربنا ، مفتوح للجميع ، ماعدا وقت التناول فى القداس ، ده بس مخصوص للمسيحيين

++المشكلة مش خوف من المسيحيين أبداً ، ولكن الخوف عليك من الأمن الذى أصبحت وظيفته الوحيدة هى سرقة البلد وتخريبها ومراقبة المسيحيين


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ياغالى الخوف مش من المسيحيين
> 
> ولو حتى واحدة محجبة ودخلت الكنيسة بيكون التعامل معها بكل إحترام مافيش مشكلة
> 
> ...


 
امن ايه اللى جاى تقول عليه
حضرتك انا محامى
يعنى مش هخاف من الامن
فيه ناس شرفاء كتير فى البلد دى​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يوليو 2011)

حكاية محامى ديه كانت زمان

من بعد ما وزير العدل ذهب لمكتب وزير الداخلية (بحجة إنه رايح يعيد عليه !! إشمعنى هو إللى يعيد عليه ، وإشمعنى فى مكتبه مش فى بيته !!!!!)،علشان يستشيره يقولوا آيه فى قضية الكشح 2

وإللى إتحكم فيها بالبراءة لعدم وجود تحريات !!!!!!!!!!! مهزلة 
 أكتر من عشرين جثة مقطعة ، ولا حكم لعدم وجود تحريات !!!!!!!!!!! 
بتوع التحريات مش عايزين !!! ، والقاضى مش قادر يقول حاجة ، مهزلة !!!!!!!!!!!!

من ساعتها ، وبقى القانون فى جيب الأمن

وبعدها ضربوا بعض المحامين فى قسم بوليس ، والنقابة ماعدش ليها كلمة ، وعملوا إعتصام ، ولا حد عبرهم

(التفاصيل مش فى ذهنى ، ولكن كل ده حصل بعد الكشح2)


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> حكاية محامى ديه كانت زمان
> 
> من بعد ما وزير العدل ذهب لمكتب وزير الداخلية (بحجة إنه رايح يعيد عليه !! إشمعنىهو إللى يعيد عيه ، وإشمعنى فى مكتبه مش فى بيته !!!!!)، يستشيره يقولوا آيه فى قضية الكشح 2
> 
> ...


 اه عندك حق 
بس دى سياسيه  ارضيه
وبلاش نتكلم فيها هنا
خلينا فى سياسيه السماويه
ونشوف مصيرنا الابدى ايه
لان كل اللى على الدنيا لا يساوى لحظه فى الاخرة
ولا كلامى غلط ؟​


----------



## esambraveheart (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> امن ايه اللى جاى تقول عليه
> حضرتك انا محامى
> يعنى مش هخاف من الامن
> فيه ناس شرفاء كتير فى البلد دى​


*
محامي دي يمكن يكون لها تاثير مع منسوبي وزارة السحليه في اي موقف تاني الا عندما يتعلق الامر بترك مسلم للاسلام ..تاكد تماما و ثق انهم لن يتورعوا حتي عن تلفيق تهمة التجسس لحساب اسرائيل او التخطيط لنسف المسجد الاقصي لساعدتك ليتاكدوا تماما من انك  تحت سيطرتهم التامه مهما كانت براعتك كمحامي في الاحوال العاديه ​*


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *محامي دي يمكن يكون لها تاثير مع منسوبي وزارة السحليه في اي موقف تاني الا عندما يتعلق الامر بترك مسلم للاسلام ..تاكد تماما و ثق انهم لن يتورعوا حتي عن تلفيق تهمة التجسس لحساب اسرائيل او التخطيط لنسف المسجد الاقصي لساعدتك ليتاكدوا تماما من انك تحت سيطرتهم التامه مهما كانت براعتك كمحامي في الاحوال العاديه *​



مش للدرجاتى يا عمى الحج
وزمن تلفيق التهم انتهى خلاص
وبعدين ايه اللى هيقولهم حاجه زى دى
واحد داخل كنيسه وزى ما قلتلكم مش هتفرق مع صاحب اى مبداء
سيبها على الله​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> اه عندك حق
> بس دى سياسيه  ارضيه
> وبلاش نتكلم فيها هنا
> خلينا فى سياسيه السماويه
> ...



هو ده الصح الوحيد

فنحن لا نتكل على أى قوة بشرية ، ولا أى إمكانيات شخصية 

بل على ضابط الكل

نسعى لكى يجعلنا نفهم كيف يتعامل معنا ، فنجده يريد تثبيت إيماننا بالخبرات العملية وليس مجرد الكلام ، لذلك يستخدم إسلوب : [فى الهزيع الأخير جاءهم ماشياً على الماء]

لكى نذوق طعم التجربة بالكامل ، ثم نرى النجدة المعجزية ، فنثبت فى الإيمان ، ولا نفزع أمام المشاكل

مثلما قال بولس الرسول بعدما تمرس : الذى نجانا من موت مثل هذا ، هو ينجينا الآن


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> هو ده الصح الوحيد
> 
> فنحن لا نتكل على أى قوة بشرية ، ولا أى إمكانيات شخصية
> 
> ...


 يا اخى والله حبيتك فى الله​


----------



## Twin (5 يوليو 2011)

*خرج الموضوع عن مجراه سريعاً *

*فهل لنا أن نعود للموضوع ولتحديد النقاط الرئيسية للتواصل *​


----------



## محامى مصرى (5 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *خرج الموضوع عن مجراه سريعاً *​
> 
> 
> *فهل لنا أن نعود للموضوع ولتحديد النقاط الرئيسية للتواصل *​


عندك حق
نرجعه للموضوع
محتاج نصيحه​


----------



## Twin (6 يوليو 2011)

هذا هو  السؤال ....


محامى مصرى قال:


> لو حبيت اقرء الانجيل ابدا من حاجه​


*وهذه هي النصيحة *

*تفضل أضغط **هنــــــــــــا** و **هنـــــــــا** و **هنـــــــا*
*ابدأ بالترتيب*

*ولكن قبل أن تبدأ عليك فقط رفع قلبك الي السماء*
*من حيث يأتي العون *
*وأصرخ الي الله .... الله نفسه بذاته *
*أطلب منه أن يعلن لك عن نفسه ... ويظهر لك نفسه ... ويعرفك طرقه*

*هل نكتفي .... أم لابد أن ندخل في مجادلات مجددة*​


----------



## السـامرية (7 يوليو 2011)

*اخى محامى مصرى ارحب بيك فى الاول طبعا
الاخوة كلهم كفوا و وفوا معاك بصراحة بكل السبل
لو عايز رأيى حضرتك شوف عضو مبارك زى الاستاذ مكرم او مولكا مولكان او توين او صوت صارخ او الاخت العزيزة مونيكا او دونا نبيل وغيرهم طبعا كتيرر(دول اللى تواصلت معاهم فى بداية ايمانى بالمسيحية)وصدقنى هايساعدوك بكل قوتهم واسأل مجرب بدل ماتشتت نفسك كدة ولو احتاجت اى حاجة ممكن تراسلنى 
*​


----------



## محامى مصرى (8 يوليو 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *اخى محامى مصرى ارحب بيك فى الاول طبعا*
> 
> _*الاخوة كلهم كفوا و وفوا معاك بصراحة بكل السبل*_
> _*لو عايز رأيى حضرتك شوف عضو مبارك زى الاستاذ مكرم او مولكا مولكان او توين او صوت صارخ او الاخت العزيزة مونيكا او دونا نبيل وغيرهم طبعا كتيرر(دول اللى تواصلت معاهم فى بداية ايمانى بالمسيحية)وصدقنى هايساعدوك بكل قوتهم واسأل مجرب بدل ماتشتت نفسك كدة ولو احتاجت اى حاجة ممكن تراسلنى *_​



شكر لك
وشكرا لكل من دخل الموضوع​


----------

